# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Niederlande am WE

## FolkertM

Wo geht was in den Niderlanden bei Ost, Nord-Ost Wind mit kleinem Segel (5.0)

----------


## Ulf97

Naja,
naja hngt davon ab was du haben willst. Wobei ich heute nen 6.2er gebraucht habe mit <80kg am Brouwersdam. Also good luck.

----------


## Saab

Plant jemand am Wochenende nach Holland zu fahren?

Biete/suche entweder Mitfahrgelegenheit oder Treffpunkt am Strand  :Wink: 

Solte sich nichts ergeben fahr ich auf jedenfall alleine nach Roermond, aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja was  :Smile:

----------


## oregano

Hi,

ich werde wohl nach Holland fahren, falls die forecast so bleibt. Scheint ja in Roermond am Samstag und Sonntag relativ guten Wind zu geben.
Falls du irgentwo anders hinfahren mchtest als roermond bin ich auch gerne dabei. Sonst Treffpunkt am Strand.

----------


## Saab

Ich muss...aaregh...Samstag wahrscheinlich arbeiten. Deshalb sieht's im Moment leider sehr nach Roermond nur am Sonntag aus  :Frown: 

Wenn ich Samstag und Sonntag Zeit habe wrde ich wahrscheinlich ans Veluwemeer fahren, dort eine Nacht bleiben.

----------


## oregano

Wenn die Vorhersage bleibt bin ich am Samstag in Roermond. Sonntag evtl. auch, falls ich dann noch Lust habe.

Veluwemeer finde ich schon besser als Roermond. Fhrst du fter dahin? Wo bernachtest du denn da? Ich war letztes Jahr fr eine Woche dort mit Freunden, in so einem Haus auf dem Campingplatz. Ist schon ganz nett da.

----------


## Saab

Also fters ist relativ. Die letzten Jahre immer ber Pfingsten. Wir sind in Bad Hoophuizen auf dem Campingplatz, mit Zelt, Gaskocher und Auto. Da gibt's aber auch Huser, knnte gut sein, dass du dort auch warst.

Ob ich zweimal nach Roermond oder einmal ans Veluwee fahre macht fr mich keinen Unterschied, deswegen will ich das in Zukunft vielleicht hoffentlich mal was hufiger machen.

----------


## Ulf97

Hey,
alles um Brouwersdam sieht vielversprechend aus. Da muss noch der Esel gepackt werden  :Smile:

----------


## CPCLCK

Fahre Ende August fr 11 Tage nach Renesse, noch wer da?

----------


## Saab

Werde jetzt definitiv am Sonntag in Roermond sein.

Grner Mercedes, Klner Kennzeichen, wir sehen uns (hoffentlich)

----------

